# Advice on Rubs and Sauce



## john trotter (May 20, 2015)

Hi all preparing for the bank holiday weekend,Family Day on Saturday and they all requested some Smoked meat, so to my question,we have plate beef from local butcher,pork lion , and some ribs Asda best,the ribs i would like to make a sauce, something i can make without going on a major shopping spree even a sauce that could go with the pulled pork, have seen a lot of sauces on here but nothing seems to be UK basic ingredients. any tips 








Thanks in Advance


----------



## mdboatbum (May 20, 2015)

Find a basic sauce recipe. Substitute HP sauce for the ketchup. You can add a tablespoon of tomato paste ( I think you call it tomato purée) to make it more like ketchup.  Black treacle for the molasses. Any kind of vinegar will work if you can't get cider vinegar. I can't think of anything else that you wouldn't be able to get.


----------



## wade (May 22, 2015)

Hi John - You will find that almost all of the sauce ingredients are available in most supermarkets these days. When you say "basic" UK ingredients were you thinking of only things that you may already have in your cupboard at home?

Were you looking for a more peppery sauce (like an HP Sauce or Levi Roots style) or a sweeter more tomatoy style sauce. They all really start by using Tomato Ketchup, vinegar and sugar as their base but vary with the other ingredients added. If you let me know I will dig out a couple of fairly straightforward recipes.


----------



## smokeymondays (May 22, 2015)

Hi, I would say rubs are the same - the basic spices you will probably have at home.  If you don't want to make the rub entirely from scratch, Season-all is a good foundation.  Mix it up with some brown or demerara sugar and perhaps some black pepper and paprika - really up to your imagination what you want in there.


----------



## john trotter (May 22, 2015)

Hi Wade yes a basic cupboard ingredients don't want to go shopping the wife will want to go,


----------



## wade (May 23, 2015)

Ok John - It will depend on what you keep at home but here are a couple of basic recipe that can be made quite quickly.

1 teaspoon cooking oil

1 cup of tomato ketchup

1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce

1/4 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice

1/4 cup tightly packed light brown sugar

1/4 cup chopped onion

1/2 tsp coarsely ground black pepper

1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper (or chilli powder)

1/4 teaspoon salt

In a saucepan gently soften the onion in the cooking oil until it is just soft (not brown). Add all of the ingredients and bring to a simmer over a medium heat. Cook for about 10 minutes. Press through fine kitchen sieve to remove any large bits of pepper and onion before serving.

or

3/4 cup light brown sugar (or white if that is all that is available)

2 tablespoons chilli powder

1 tablespoon salt

2 teaspoons dry mustard

1 tablespoon cayenne pepper

1 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper

2 1/2 cups vinegar (cider or white wine)

Juice from 2 lemons

1 cup tomato ketchup

1/2 cup tomato puree

Mix all of the dry ingredients together in a bowl.

In a saucepan combine vinegar, lemon juice and tomato ketchup and tomato puree. Bring to a simmer over medium heat.

Add 1/2 of dry ingredients to pan and simmer for 15 minutes

Add the remainder of the dry ingredients and simmer for a further 10 minutes

Bring to a boil and boil for 4-5 minutes or until thick

Press through fine kitchen sieve to remove any large bits of pepper before serving.

Both can be used warm or cold and will keep in the fridge for up to a week.

My usual sauces do contain a wider range of ingredients however they are all easily available here in the UK

Wade


----------



## john trotter (May 23, 2015)

Thanks wade im on it now ready for tonight


----------



## john trotter (May 24, 2015)

Wades Sauce what can i say, made a batch put on the final part of our ribs,all the ribs gone,i was going to take photos but the fight for the ribs was more important,

Thanks for the recipe Wade fantastic


----------



## kc5tpy (May 24, 2015)

Yeah!  He may look like Santa but he CAN cook!  






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 24, 2015)

Thanks John. Remember though that these were basic recipe that made use of things that most people have at home. When you are ready for some more subtle flavours then let me know and I will show you how you can tweak these recipes.


----------



## osprey2 (May 24, 2015)

Wade said:


> Thanks John. Remember though that these were basic recipe that made use of things that most people have at home. When you are ready for some more subtle flavours then let me know and I will show you how you can tweak these recipes.


Santa, your a star !!


----------



## wade (May 24, 2015)

Osprey2 said:


> Santa, your a star !!


Not a star - more like that annoying smudge that you cannot get rid of when looking through your telescope. You never quite know - it could be just a smudge... or maybe its a new supernova?


----------

